# Anyone try out the Lidl antigen test yet?



## RichInSpirit (10 May 2021)

Was very surprised to see boxes of antigen tests for sale in Lidl at my last shopping trip. As I had already gone well over budget I didn't purchase it there and then but hopefully next week. 
Has anyone tried it out yet?


----------



## Protocol (10 May 2021)

I have not purchased or used that kit, but I have acquired antigen kits used in England.

They are provided for free in pharmacies, paid for by NHS.

There are four items per test.

Swab
Small container
Liquid to go into small container
Strip/tester



I had hoped that the test might mean two items: swab the nose/throat, and apply the swab directly to the tester.


----------



## EasilyAmused (10 May 2021)

I bought a box on Friday. €25 for five tests. Haven’t used it but I’ve left it in the medicine cabinet in the event that it’s ever needed.


----------

